# Before and After Fixing up the Brillion Seeder and will it stop raining?



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Bought a Brillion last year, low acres. Didn't look it over too well and paid a bit high as I knew the seller and she is trying to get her husbands estate cleaned up.

Got it home and checked it over for wear, the micrometer bearing was shot and the adjuster was all buggered. No biggy.

Check the chain and found the idler in really bad shape









Huh, check the alignment, uh oh, take off all the wind guards and...









So get to work and end up with this, not perfect but the chain runs true:








Outside the weather has been raining alot. The tractor bucket after being parked for 12 hours. There was 2.75" of rain that day/night.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you see the serial number and model number on that seeder? My looks exactly the same but mine is a pull type and not three point. The serial number and model number are no where to be found on mine and I need to find some parts for it. Its hard to do without any numbers. Thanks!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I found mine by looking through the assembly manuals I think it's an sst-96 but I can check when I get to my computer.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> Can you see the serial number and model number on that seeder? My looks exactly the same but mine is a pull type and not three point. The serial number and model number are no where to be found on mine and I need to find some parts for it. Its hard to do without any numbers. Thanks!


Most likely yours is a ss-96, or ss-120, or a ss-144....(8,10, and 12 foot)...the ss is for sure stand. If yours happens to have the Brome brushes it will be listed as a ssb in the prefix.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I found mine by looking through the assembly manuals I think it's an sst-96 but I can check when I get to my computer.


could be a ssp-96.....the p is for pick-up(3 point)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Most likely yours is a ss-96, or ss-120, or a ss-144....(8,10, and 12 foot)...the ss is for sure stand.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The bad news is that Brillion, who was recently acquired by Landoll of Marysville, KS has phased out or is in the process of phasing out much of the parts for the older Brillion seeders.....alot of the ss-96 parts are gone...or so I was told. I too, looked at a ssp-96, but was told that several of the parts that I wanted were not available for that model. I usually order from Messicks who gets them direct from Brillion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi found the books I have for it, its an SS-961
View attachment Seeder, Operator's Manual, SS961-1201.pdf

View attachment Seeder, Repair Parts Manual, SS961-1201.pdf


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah I ran into that problem when I went to order parts a month or so back. But Ive found a couple of websites with parts. I'm just having a hard time matching up the parts and correct models. The serial number and model numbers are gone. So I have been wingin it at best. It does have the brome box which is an important part to my program. As brome is the primary cash hay along with alfalfa. I just cant swing a new brillion. I dont plant enough acres to justify one at this point. Have you guys priced one lately? I think around 18k-20k for a new one. Which if I was planting 200-250 acres a year of alfalfa. Then I could prob swing it. But I'm only planting 30-70 acres a year. The old ones work just fine. (When u have parts!)


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey to bump a thread. I need an end cap for a SS-961 due to a towing incident. Any idea where to find one? Had the local welder braise it back together but that lasted 2 trips around the field.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Be cafeful with any grey iron parts on it. There are not many stocked by dealers and the patterns at Brillion Iron works were from the 50s and 60s. The moulding unit used for them was replaced and patterns were not switched to a different line. SOL there. Might try a parts depot or a donor machine somewhere. Some could be converted from the needle bearing to tapered rollers not quite sure what models tho.


----------



## Rangehand (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks to* slowzuk*i I was able was able to download the parts manual and order the brome box gear I needed for my Brillion (from Messicks). And thanks for this internet forum. It's pretty amazing how you can locate help and parts for equipment using the internet. What the heck did we do before we had this resource? Yeah, find a good parts man and wait around your equipment dealer's parts dept for a couple of hours while the poor parts man uses his phone, scratches his head, and finally says.."sorry I can't help you".


----------



## Sod farmer (Dec 7, 2020)

I am wanting to rebuild a Brillion Sure Stand Seeded. I am looking for a part and I am hoping someone could help me locate it. I am looking for A clutch shaft gear. Part number 4C695. Please let me know if you can, Thanks


----------

